# Cat delema ????



## najanaja (May 19, 2011)

Well im in a bit of a pickle here as to what to do? I will give you a little bit of a break down to get more of an idea of the situation....

I have a neighbour who has 3 cats, all 3 cats belong to one of their 3 daughters(each daughter has one cat each) who are now more at the age where there out and about than at home caring for their feline(20 ish to 22).

These people are NOT the responsible cat owners who i dont mind...

These are the ones who just put a tin of food out at 6pm and that is nearly their only interaction thay have with their cats...

Well to cut this shortish.. these bloody cats spend more time in my yard then they do their own...

I live at the base of Tamborine Mountain in a nice bushy area with lots of wildlife...

These cats, urine and poo in all my compost piles and make my yard stink, they eat all my dogs food and attack all my rats that i breed for my snakes, plus knock their cages over
they always try and go for my lizards that i have set up in my back yard..
they sleep on our cars and leave scratched up the bonnets as they try to get up for the warmth as my wife works nights so its a nice warm place when she gets home from work after midnight...

Not to mention all the dead birds, lizards and Tawny frog Mouths i get in my backyard because of them.

Well to cut this short, this has been going on for years, i have an ok relationship with them, but we really only speak once or twice a year, when i once joked to the father some time ago about their cats living in my yard, he said to get rid of them if i could, as each cat only likes the girl who owns it and arnt socialable in the house to all the occupants(sort of jokingly)

well the other day i noticed one of them at night in my Blue Tongue enclosure loving my heat cord, the next morninng i notice one of my babies gone and realized the cat ate or mearly just killed it for sport...

So angry but also as a joke i wrote on Facebook ''If i catch the neighbours cats in my yard again i wont be responsible for which one of my snakes eats it''

well with all the ''haha'' replies and do on i got..... One of the people who live across the road messages me and offered to lend my their possum trap to set up in my rat avery to see if that catches it as i am so over them every night herassing my pets..he also said the problems with his birds and their cats to he had..

well any way. i set it up last night at around midnight, and by 3 am when my wife got home we had a cat in the trap...

these cats are left to prey all night and they are always in my freaking yard...

MY DELEMA

What to do with it ?

I was thinking of taking it to the pound and see if they track it down to retreive it... if not that is a small win for me but not for the girl who owns it.. and if they do it will hitthem a bit in the hip pocket and it might make them think twice about letting their cats roam all night.

Then i have the option of talking to the neighbors about it and returning the cat to them ?

This is a good one but i know they dont give a crap about my lizards and rats and so on, and if they know i am trapping their animals they will just approach me every time there cats go missing, this to will make it hard if i do catch it again and resort to taking it to the pound..

Whatseveryone opinion on this????

Ps, these cats are even more of a pain than i got across here... they are just hunters and not friendly, they areone step short of feral....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

You can get live traps off the council for free, just return them when you're done. 

I'd trap the cat, knock on the owners door and explain to them that you have their cat, and they have two options.

A: Lock the cats up
B: They get sent off to the council to be dealt with

You're within your rights to catch a cat on your property and hand it in, even if you know it has an owner. They can't "make" you give it back.

(I wouldn't actually follow through with option B, I'd find someone willing to look after them appropriately.) But for all they know if they don't pick option A, the cats were dealt less than favourable cards...


----------



## najanaja (May 19, 2011)

I have it in my trap now......

i borrows the possum trap from across the road and it worked...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

The reason I said council traps, is I'm not sure if you can legally trap something in a home made trap and be able to give it to the council.


----------



## najanaja (May 19, 2011)

well this is a council possum trap....

maybe i can ray the cat ate an apple and the trap was in my roof...lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Well if it's a council trap, just give them the two options, and if they don't take the first one, give the cats to a responsible owner (if they can be tamed down) and let them think they were euthanised.

Or you could get them knocked off, but it's not something I'd do personally, even though I hate cats.


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 19, 2011)

Get a dog  

Should be easy enough to section off a part of your yard for the lizards etc and leave the rest for a nice dog.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 19, 2011)

OK, i think we are not focusing on the most important part of this whole dilema.... are the sisters hot? pics or they dont exist 

i would go next door and say that you where trying to work out what was killing your lizards and it was the cat. can they lock it up or you will take it to the council next time..... or to save the tension just send it to the pound and im sure they wont bother looking for it and if they ask just play dumb


----------



## najanaja (May 19, 2011)

i have two small dogs already, but they are inside dogs...

and i shouldnt have to buy a dog just to keep someone elses problems out oy MY yard...

as for approaching them with their cat...

as i said earlier, i just dont think they give that much of a *****..

and this could cause more problems if i catch them here again..
or the people across the road catch them, or the cats just go missing,,,
they will always think it is me as i have traped them before????
and it may cause a bit of frictions...


whats makes me laugh is i feel like the bad guy in the situation...

i just dont want his stupid animals in my yard killing mine and native animals..

none of my animals go into his yard and i have lots.

see if he likes it if ''opps sorry'' my taipan went into his yard and started killing is pets?



redlittlejim said:


> OK, i think we are not focusing on the most important part of this whole dilema.... are the sisters hot? pics or they dont exist
> 
> i would go next door and say that you where trying to work out what was killing your lizards and it was the cat. can they lock it up or you will take it to the council next time..... or to save the tension just send it to the pound and im sure they wont bother looking for it and if they ask just play dumb


 
ugly as mate.. like they look more like fat men then young woman, and there twins are both woolies check out chicks...the other is average but chubby and not worth the devorce from my wife


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 19, 2011)

Advertise cats to good homes, then catch them and give them to whoever contacts you.


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 20, 2011)

ugly as mate.. like they look more like fat men then young woman, and there twins are both woolies check out chicks...the other is average but chubby and not worth the devorce from my wife  

Gold.. 

Yeah sorry mate, just being silly my dogs sleep inside as well. You have to confront them or do something with the cats and as much as I hate cats they are somones pets. I wouldnt confront them with the cat you caught because as you said it opens the door to a lot more crap. I guess you have to give it to the pound or talk to them. Id have a chat and see what they say, make sure you mention that they are killing your animals and as shallow as it is mention the cost of the animals and maybe even up it a bit and ask if they are willing to compensate. I know its not the point but just to see how they react and hopefully they will take it seriously. If they dont I guess your left with the option of trapping them again and taking them to the pound. You could also see if they are bothering anyone else and do it as a group thing so its not just you. Good luck.


----------



## Rissa (May 20, 2011)

Just take the cat to the council, it sounds like it would be a godsend for your neighbour before the whole neighbourhood get out the pitch forks.

Just ask when you hand the cat in if you can remain anonymous so they don't come knocking on your door if they get a fine or charged costs to get the cat back if they are micro-chipped.


----------



## Khagan (May 20, 2011)

I think you have to resolve the problem with the people themselves, because you can catch their cats and send them to the pound, but what's stopping them getting more and the circle starts again? Give them a final warning, let them know you're not the only person in the neighbourhood tired of their cats attacking and killing other pets. Tell them that you and others will be setting the traps and taking them to the pound if the problem isn't solved.


----------



## Dave1gsxr (May 20, 2011)

Have you a creek nearby? I have a few spare Hessian sacks that I can send you and be done with the wretched things!

Ok, so that's a bit extreme but seriously when are people going to take responsibility for their pets, or in this case pests..

Of all the animals that should be kept under lock and key, the one that is the most destructive is deemed suitable to roam our yards, reserves etc. killing and maiming the reptiles, possums, birds etc etc that we all so dearly love..

Its illegal to have a dog wandering the streets, why is it legal to have these stupid animals doing so? is it only because they don't cause so much of a threat to humans? I guess so..

I'm sick of it, I could go on for hours but my point is cats should not be allowed to roam about reeking havoc wherever they want.. If it was up to me cats would be treated like dogs, if its loose, the pound catches it and said owner bails it out.. and in doing so increases the security of the holding facility.. reducing the risks of ongoing fines.


CATS STINK!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 20, 2011)

From what you have said, it seems to me that approaching the neighbours is a bad move. They are not reasonable people and all your approach will do is alert them to the fact that you want to get rid of their cats. I am sure you could do without the neighbours feuding with you.

Take Rissa’s advice and see if you can hand them into the pound anonymously. If not, do have a friend in the neighbourhood not too far away who would be prepared to do so. If the neighbours do not have ID on their cats, then in all likelihood they will ask you if you know anything or have you seen the cat. Be prepared in advance to answer this question. 

It is probably best to keep trapping and get rid of the cats as quickly as possible. This is what would happen if someone else in the neighbourhood had set up a possum trap and was catching wayward cats instead. If you wanted to be less accommodating, you could use poison baits. At least that way the cats will die in the neighbour’s yard. 

It sounds like the girls have outgrown the pet cat stage and have other interests to pursue. So the likelihood of the cats being replaced is low. If it does happen, then I would suggest the following alternative strategy. Set up an electric fence around either your cages and aviary or your property perimeter. You can actually hire them from stock & station places. I knew a chap who bred birds and he had no end of trouble with cats on the aviaries at night. He tried everything and finally set up an electric fence around the top of the aviary. They work on a huge voltage but at a low wattage and extremely short pulse. Once bitten, he tells me no individual animal returns. If you have ever had the misfortune to contact one, as I have, you’d understand why. My mate also tells me that you can be inside the house and still tell when you have scored by the volume of the reaction.

Good luck with it

Blue


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 20, 2011)

Just take them to council and be finished with that vermin. Some ppl are just stupid which makes their cats even dumber!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

Ok I say do this.

Tell the people what the cats have been doing, and politely tell them that if they dont take care of their cats properly you will take them to the council, or call the RSPCA or something. 

Strange thing is that the laws about taking these cats arent always accepted. My mums friend cat napped the next door neighbours cat, as it was very skinny and not looked after, and always came to her house for food. Long story short, the neighbours found out and successfully sued her.

One option that you may not like if you dont like cats is to get a cat. Keep it responsibly and let it poo outside every so often, it deters them. But you may not like cats or not want to take on the responsibility then ok


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (May 20, 2011)

Hey Mick, here's a few ideas mate...

*Council or Animal Shelters*
You are well within your rights to protect your property, so catching them via trap is legal, safe and humane. Once caught, take them into a near-by shelter such as the AWL AWL Queensland | Home to be re-homed to responsible pet owners, or the second option is to the council. 

*Motion Sensing Sprinklers*
You can put motion sensing sprinklers around your yard. As soon as the cat approaches any area of your garden, especially close to where your own animals are kept, the sprinklers will get activated and soak it to the bone. Cats hate water and will soon get the message that there not welcome in your yard. 

*Electronic Devices*
Another option is to make use of electronic devices for getting rid of cats. You have to place them in your garden or any other area that is frequented by cats. As soon as the cat nears the area, the device will get activated and release a high-pitched noise, scaring the poop out of it and never returning again. 

*Hot Pepper Oil*
Buy a few dozen of the hottest peppers from the market and extract their oil. Apply it on the areas that are frequented by the cats. You can also make use of a pepper spray instead. Though it will take some time, eventually the cats will stop visiting your house. 

Another option mate is to get yourself some pepper-spray. But it will mean staying up all hours of night to catch the buggers to give them a shot of pepper, they get this stuff sprayed anywhere on their body, it's gonna follow them for at least a few days and what a lasting memory that will give them 

Remember cats are very intelligent, so it will only take one or two nights of the above options for them to remember your back yard is a no-go-zone, they have a very good memory and don't ever forget!


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 20, 2011)

Contact the Animal Management Officer at the local Council (Scenic Rim ?) and follow the correct and legal procedure.

That is what you pay your rates for (to have animals controlled.) It is now a legal requirement to have cats microchipped and registered. 
No harm done. You should not feel bad at all.

I know what is like to see the neighbors cat in the lizard pit chewing on the young lizards. 

Good Luck
Sandee


----------



## trader (May 20, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> Contact the Animal Management Officer at the local Council (Scenic Rim ?) and follow the correct and legal procedure.
> That is what you pay your rates for (to have animals controlled.) It is now a legal requirement to have cats microchipped and registered.
> No harm done. You should not feel bad at all.
> I know what is like to see the neighbors cat in the lizard pit chewing on the young lizards.
> ...



Sadly Najanaja, you are one of thousands who have neighbors with cats that roam.  We have 2 council /possum traps in our yard for yrs. We have successfully had many many feral cats caught and put down.
A neighbour's cat we tried for many may yrs to catch...the the Animal Management Officer hated them too. One day we caught it in the trap, I was sooo excited! Unfortunately the AMO had moved to another council, and the new one took the cat and had it checked for a micro chip...1 1/2 hours later it was back roaming our yard and the street, after the owners paid a small fee.... :cry:
I could go on and on about how much we hate cats that are allowed to roam, and wish the irresponsible owners would keep them inside...As well as birds, lizards etc, they also kill a lot of the possums in the area, cruelly knocking them out of the tree, possum breaks it's back and are not able to fend for themsleves....


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 20, 2011)

Dave1gsxr said:


> Have you a creek nearby? I have a few spare Hessian sacks that I can send you and be done with the wretched things!
> 
> Ok, so that's a bit extreme but seriously when are people going to take responsibility for their pets, or in this case pests..
> 
> ...


Got to love humans , the most destructive species on the planet, passing judgment on other species. Species introduced by, wait for it, humans. Cats don't stink, irresponsible cat owners do.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 20, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> OK, i think we are not focusing on the most important part of this whole dilema.... are the sisters hot? pics or they dont exist
> 
> i would go next door and say that you where trying to work out what was killing your lizards and it was the cat. can they lock it up or you will take it to the council next time..... or to save the tension just send it to the pound and im sure they wont bother looking for it and if they ask just play dumb



This sounds like the idea



Jungleman said:


> Hey Mick, here's a few ideas mate...
> 
> *Council or Animal Shelters*
> You are well within your rights to protect your property, so catching them via trap is legal, safe and humane. Once caught, take them into a near-by shelter such as the AWL AWL Queensland | Home to be re-homed to responsible pet owners, or the second option is to the council.
> ...


 
Ilike these too


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 20, 2011)

Dave1gsxr said:


> Have you a creek nearby? I have a few spare Hessian sacks that I can send you and be done with the wretched things!


Real Talk


----------



## beeman (May 20, 2011)

Dont take them to the pound as they are able to retreive them again and the problem will never go away!
We did this a couple of times untill enough is enough, Now we catch and kill every cat that causes a problem in our yard!
For the most part we are cat free and havent had any probs for 12 months or more


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 20, 2011)

go to the nearest big W and buy one of those long range high power super soakers 
(water pistols for professionals lol) one that shoots like 1lts a second then grab a coffie sit in the yard or at a window overlooking the yard 
when you see the cats nail them repeatedly in the face with it 1 or 2 days and they wont want to go to the place where they get blasted with water, 
my neioubers buy a new cat every 5 months it seems all they do is get high and play with kittens, as soon as its not a kitten they get another, sofar they have 12 cats 
they dont feed worm wash or house any of them but 
2 days of me blasting them with a super soaker and i havent seen 1 on my property since
forget the councile their usless and in the end it will become a legal matter for the courts and thats pointless 
my opinion is that if you catch an animal in your property that isnt yours you 
should be able to charge the owner with animal trespass 

Nato


----------



## smeejason (May 20, 2011)

I have taken many to the pound for getting into my garage if i leave it open slighly for the snakes. i have not cared to much were they came from but if you do not want to see them die . 
I would purchase a collar and engrave their address on it. 
Then put it on the cat or hand it in with the cat and say it fell off in the cage.
Do this a couple of times if you have to because the fine goes up every time the cat is at the pound. 
I have a young black cat that belongs to the little girls up the road so i will be doing this. I do not want to break their liitle hearts and them to not know where fluufy is.. i am getting soft in my old age


----------



## graedesire (May 20, 2011)

I think you should talk to the neighbours about it. If one of my cats were bothering you I'd like to know about it.

Stress the importance of something being done, like the loss you've had without threatning councils and trapping and so forth, people get defensive quite quickly. Make suggestions that if it continues you will take things further but don't give them much more than that. You'll have to judge things from there.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 20, 2011)

i agree with everything that everyone else has said. i own a cat, and she has never been outside. Purely for the fact i hate what cats do to our native wildlife.

i just wanted to add, check the local laws for where you are- there are some councils that have made it illegal for cats to be outside at night. 

i know the area you live quite well, mum and dad live up at Eagle heights, and im sure with all the national parks etc around there this is something your council would be concerned about.


----------



## AirCooled (May 20, 2011)

Simple with more winners than losers in 3 steps--
Step 1-trap cats,remove any identifiers and hope they not chipped
Step 2-Take to animal shelter further away with a hard luck story about feral cats stressing out elderly relative
Step 3-take tin of food thats left out at 6pm and feed to your blueys or other pets...


----------



## Chris1 (May 20, 2011)

the neighbours wont appreciate you taking to them, they will defend their rights to be irresponsible twats.

dont say a word, otherwise when the cats disappear, they will blame you,...traps and pound is the best idea, it sounds like the family wouldnt even bother picking them up, so you dont even need to go to a far away pound.

otherwise you can plant lillies all around your yard, apparenty even a bit of pollen on their fur can make hem sick and kill them, i know its not nice, but its the only legal way of killing them. i am at my wits end with the local cats.

i have done a bit of research on lillies/cats and other animals, from what ive found most animals are ok with them, rabbits dogs and possums seem to be able to injest a bit with no il effects.

do some more research yourself first regarding the animals in your area, and your dog, my research was mostly to see if the local possum would get sick....(as in i didnt want that)


----------



## Torah (May 20, 2011)

damn Id sell them , if the owners dont seem to care to much and theyre killing your pets. yah Id sell them or give them away free to good home preferably to someone on the other side of town !. I mean at the end of the day theyre animals and its not their fault their owners are gronks !


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 20, 2011)

same problem here mick, as i said on facebook but the dogs seem to be getting pretty good at stalking them in the backyard now, should only be a matter of time before the cat owners on the street get the message.

below is a suggestion for you or find a responsible keeper and re-home them.....
(for the record i don't mind indoor cats).


----------



## ianinoz (May 20, 2011)

The temptation is to put the cat in a sugar bag with a brick and drop it off a bridge into a river but that will get you into trouble with the cops and the RSPCA so let the RSPCA kill the pest, since it's obviously turned feral.

Take it to the RSPCA and tell them it's a stray, that you found it in your yard. It'll be their problem then and more than likey since it's not a friendly cat it'll be eventually put down by them.

Reset the trap and try again tonight.

I wouldn't bother telling the neighbour anything, eventually they'll start noticing they have no cats .... ha ha !!! and they just think the cats have found someone who feeds them more.

PS : I'd send them a bill for every pet reptile or domestic rat their cats kill.


----------



## Shell (May 20, 2011)

As a cat lover, and wildlife lover, who has two cats that are always inside at night and wearing multiple bells to ensure they only catch mice (good for us in the 'burbs). These sound like extremely irresponsible and non-caring idiots. I would do the cats and yourself a favour and hand each one you catch into the pound anonymously (and do the act dumb) although I doubt they will go looking for them. I don't think the girls will miss the cats much as they don't really seem to care. At least at the pound they may be rehomed or put down humanely.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

I feel your only reasonable answer is to trap them and hand them into the pound, too many pet owners are irrepsponsible. It is not only an annoyance
to you, but detramental to our wildlife. I have a desexed/microchipped inside(unless catsat)cat, I have always made sure my animals do not 
encroach on any-one else. I feel your neighbours just want you to make their decision for them, you have far more patience than I 
do yourself/ the environment and the neglected Kitty's a favour, trap and hand in to the pound 
Regards 
Crystal


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 20, 2011)

"Wandering cats will be shot."

Worked for the street my pop lived on. People kept their cats indoors after the first one.


----------



## Darlyn (May 20, 2011)

Fill wheelie bin with water. Drop trap in.
1 less cat in the world isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## Tristan (May 20, 2011)

i would say if they are that much of a hassle and the owners are that useless i would trap the cats call the rangers to come collect it, the cat will go to the pound, if the owners care and go looking they will pay a fine to get it back. if not after a time it will be up for adoption and if not it will go to sleep for ever.

wont cost you anything, tis all legal (just check your local reg about trapping) and it will pretty much solve all your problems.

or you can just shoot the cats and bury them in your compost, or you can let your dogs be inside/outside dogs they might chase the cats off. you could get an air rifle and have some fun shooting the suckers not to kill/damage but enough punch to make them think twice about having it happen again.


----------



## fugawi (May 20, 2011)

Here's an idea.........
Step 1; Trap cats
step 2; Invite neighbours over for bbq
step 3; Feed them your new exotic kebabs
step 4; Inform the neighbours what they are eating
Remember to marinate the meat for at least 24hrs


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 20, 2011)

I had a problem with cats coming into my yard, even with 4 dogs (3staffys and a little mutt mix) i asked the neighbours if they could please keep their cats inside as i didnt want one of my dogs to get a hold of them, you should of see the responce i got, they must have thought i said if a cat comes into my yard then i will put my dogs into it, stupid people, if i ever catch the cats that come into my yard ill be taking them straight to the pound, i do not hate cats, i have one myself but knowing what cats are like she is a inside cat.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Here's an idea.........
> Step 1; Trap cats
> step 2; Invite neighbours over for bbq
> step 3; Feed them your new exotic kebabs
> ...


You are EVIL ROFLMFAO I luv it.......


----------



## fugawi (May 20, 2011)

He he, How do you make a cat drink?




Mix vodka, bacardi in a glass, squeeze some cat juices in, add a lime and serve......chilled.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

fugawi said:


> He he, How do you make a cat drink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See... EVIL.... roflmfao.........


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 20, 2011)

saw this on another thread . mayby you could rig this up near the cages YouTube - ‪How to stop cats pissing on your car, The best cat video ever! - Craig Turner‬&rlm;


----------



## Jeffa (May 20, 2011)

Hi Najanaja,

So many great ideas posted on the site, please let us know what choices you make and how it continues/ends as I have a similar problem with cats fighting on the roof at 2 am in the morning.

cheers


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

Damn I was wondering how long it would take for the cat killing jokes to come in


----------



## eitak (May 20, 2011)

My aunty ad uncle have a similar problem with cats in their yard . . They also set up a possum trap and whenever they caught a cat they would hose it down till it was soaked to the bone . . Then release it after awhile they learnt not to go into their yard . .


----------



## AirCooled (May 20, 2011)

Jeffa,spray your roof with some kind of lubricant,oil or similar.Not environmently friendly but a smile on your face at 2am after they hit the ground very fast in a heap.


----------



## babba007 (May 20, 2011)

I have caught 3 neighbourhood cats and taken them to the pound. The pound keeps them for 3 days (was a few years back, not sure of the timeline now) and if they're not claimed then they're put down.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

babba007 said:


> I have caught 3 neighbourhood cats and taken them to the pound. The pound keeps them for 3 days (was a few years back, not sure of the timeline now) and if they're not claimed then they're put down.


 
Whats with the smily face after the part saying "Then they're put down". Are you saying that you like the fact that they're put down?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 20, 2011)

At the end of the day it is somebody's pet, even if they "just feed it" and let it roam the streets. I'm sure a knock on the door would be much more appreciated then killing it or taking it to the pound. ( maybe i'm getting soft in my old age lol  ).

Who know's they may even compensate you for the bluie?


----------



## Darkhorse (May 20, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Fill wheelie bin with water. Drop trap in.
> 1 less cat in the world isn't going to be a problem.


That's actually really cruel. While I agree the cats should be taken to the pound or RSPCA as they are clearly a menace to local wildlife and the poor reptiles, I do NOT agree with torturing cats that clearly don't know any better.


----------



## dreamkiller (May 20, 2011)

And the outcome was. . . . . . ?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 20, 2011)

My german shepard will kill any cat he can catch . I geniunely don't approve of that but obviously I cant stop a cat coming into my yard at night. Before my neighbours got a cat we dozens of dragons ,Diporiphora albilabris or at something like that, after two months with a cat ALL GONE

PS they are slowly returning


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2011)

Best thing you could have done was not said a word and just trap and humanely kill the cat. If in the suburbs freeze and drop in the bin just before collection.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 20, 2011)

All you people saying kill the cat, besides it being just as illegal as the cat roaming at night, it is someones pet. How would you feel if someone killed your pet. It is not the cats fault, it is the owners fault.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2011)

Best advice Banjo.. 




They might not be feral but domestic cats kill and injure way to many native animals.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

@ snakeluvver

Regarding the question about the guy smiling about the fact that the cat was put down, my landlords wife is a cruel old bitch. She talks with great passion about having animals put down that wander into her yard. I was pretty appalled, she even talked about how great it was having dog bitches put down.

Disgusting, I wanted to crack her with a muay Thai elbow. I had to bite my Tongue, though.


----------



## shellfisch (May 20, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> I have a similar problem with cats fighting on the roof at 2 am in the morning


 
Cats? Or possums?

Just asking, because with us, its possums....


----------



## Jeannine (May 20, 2011)

*OMG i cant believe those who say kill the cats, these animals are only doing what they did naturally before we HUMAN domesticated them, same as every other living creature on this planet, i see so many of you in here bitching about people being cruel to snakes, lizards etc but think its perfectly ok to kill cats or dogs because they 'annoy' your lizards/dragons

its not their fault they have irresponsible owners* *

i would go with the council option, speak to whoever you hand it to and explain to them the damage the cats are doing to your reptiles, also ask how you can get compensation from the cat owners, you might have to sue them in a civil court however by hitting them where it hurts they MIGHT just sit up and listen and do something about their cats or surrender them at least * *

but please i beg of you dont even consider being cruel to them* *

otherwise you can plant lillies all around your yard, apparenty even a bit of pollen on their fur can make hem sick and kill them, i know its not nice, but its the only legal way of killing them.......* *.of ffs there is NO LEGAL way to kill a cat to do so could end up with you in jail and court and owing the neighbour a barrow load of money
*


----------



## shellfisch (May 20, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 201049


 
Off topic, I know, but these are a magnificent set of posters!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Off topic, I know, but these are a magnificent set of posters!


 
The only thing I dont get is that it describes it killing a rabbit.. well rabbits are pests too


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2011)

It's a bilby, not a rabbit, lol


----------



## shellfisch (May 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> The only thing I dont get is that it describes it killing a rabbit.. well rabbits are pests too



Cats don't discriminate. They kill anything.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *OMG i cant believe those who say kill the cats, these animals are only doing what they did naturally before we HUMAN domesticated them, same as every other living creature on this planet, i see so many of you in here bitching about people being cruel to snakes, lizards etc but think its perfectly ok to kill cats or dogs because they 'annoy' your lizards/dragons
> 
> its not their fault they have irresponsible owners* *
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I'll never cross you... Suing them? Bit extreme. It's not all about my jokes.


----------



## sutto75 (May 20, 2011)

best fix for this problem is to set the trap catch the cat and as your taking the cat back to its home slip near the creek and drop the cage into the water so its under water but just out of reach so you have to run very very slow back to your house to get a stick to push the cage in deeper.
I recommend doing this 3x and the said problem should go away......


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Wow, I'll never cross you... Suing them? Bit extreme. It's not all about my jokes.


 
LMFAO!! "My jokes" iPhone I HATE YOU!!

That was meant to read "It's not all about money" hahaha.


----------



## Jeannine (May 20, 2011)

*suing them might be the only way to make them accept responsibility and either look after their cats properly or surrender them, its a hard lesson but it might save both the cats and the neighbours reptiles

i seen a doco once where a crocodile killed a snake, going on the logic of 'some' of the posters here then we should all go out and kill crocodiles 

kawaskirider i dont condon animal cruelty of ANY kind, as i said i have seen members in here carrying on because someone killed a harmless snake, ive seen members abuse people for killing harmless snakes, yet it seems ok to kill cats or dogs.........how can someone call themselves an animal lover yet think its ok to kill another animal*

*i have had up to 6 cats living with me, they NEVER roam the streets, the first thing we did after buying this house and moving here was to enclose half the back verandah for them to get outside this was done to protect both them and neighbours/wildlife and it upsets me to see people saying drown them (a slow death), to plant plants to kill them, shot them.......its bloody wrong i am positive if i came in here and posted about wanting ways to kill a snake that comes into MY property i would be howled down, abused and probably removed from the site but its ok to say these things about cats?*


----------



## Chris1 (May 20, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *OMG i cant believe those who say kill the cats, these animals are only doing what they did naturally before we HUMAN domesticated them, same as every other living creature on this planet, i see so many of you in here bitching about people being cruel to snakes, lizards etc but think its perfectly ok to kill cats or dogs because they 'annoy' your lizards/dragons
> 
> its not their fault they have irresponsible owners* *
> 
> ...



lol, they sell lillies in coles, are you telling me i can be sued for liking pretty flowers that killed a trespassing cat by default?

what makes a cats life worth more than the thousands of animals it cruelly kills in its lifetime?


----------



## Jeannine (May 20, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/sutto75-26092/_ sutto75
best fix for this problem is to set the trap catch the cat and as your taking the cat back to its home slip near the creek and drop the cage into the water so its under water but just out of reach so you have to run very very slow back to your house to get a stick to push the cage in deeper._

*PERFECT example, how about i go out and find a harmless snake, put it in a cat carrier and drop it into a creek bed and let it die a long slow death or better still how about i turn it into yabby bait?????????? that be ok with all the snake lovers in this site?*
*
and i know its not all about money, but it might make the owners sit up and take notice and fix the problem*

_what makes a cats life worth more than the thousands of animals it cruelly kills in its lifetime?

_*what makes a man's life worth more then the millions of people they kill in their lifetime? 

a living creature is a living creature regardless whether it has two legs or four
*


----------



## Torah (May 20, 2011)

no no no killing the cats ! It is not their fault , its their instinct !


----------



## marteed (May 20, 2011)

I am a cat owner, but my cats stay inside. The people obviously dont care about the animals so take them to the closest animal shelter. They will be far better off and so will you and your wildlife. People cant blame cats for doing what comes natural. Blame the loser owners for not being responsible pet owners. Even if they are put to sleep, they will be better off anyway as they obviously arnt getting the love and care they deserve!


----------



## Chris1 (May 20, 2011)

lol, sad but it has to happen, if the owners kept them inside there wouldnt be a problem!


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *OMG i cant believe those who say kill the cats, these animals are only doing what they did naturally before we HUMAN domesticated them, same as every other living creature on this planet, i see so many of you in here bitching about people being cruel to snakes, lizards etc but think its perfectly ok to kill cats or dogs because they 'annoy' your lizards/dragons*
> 
> *its not their fault they have irresponsible owners*
> 
> ...


 
That is exactly the point, cats kill without discrimination, and the ones that do 99% of the time have irresponseable owners who don't desevre them in the first place, so once trapped and they don't have a home to go to with responseable owners I can't see any problem with despatching in a humane manner.


----------



## sutto75 (May 20, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/sutto75-26092/_ sutto75
> best fix for this problem is to set the trap catch the cat and as your taking the cat back to its home slip near the creek and drop the cage into the water so its under water but just out of reach so you have to run very very slow back to your house to get a stick to push the cage in deeper._
> 
> *PERFECT example, how about i go out and find a harmless snake, put it in a cat carrier and drop it into a creek bed and let it die a long slow death or better still how about i turn it into yabby bait?????????? that be ok with all the snake lovers in this site?*
> ...


 
Jeannine do you understand what in jest is? Maybe your should have a 5 min rest of here and have a cup of tea....


----------



## Defective (May 20, 2011)

OK, so this is the rules in SA on cat trapping:
1 must be council traps
2. must be taken to the pound
3. impoundment is for 72hrs and after that if not collected by the owner the cat is put to sleep
4. if collected by the owner they have to pay the following fees:-
-impoundment 
-cost of food $35 per day
5. if put down and owners are found they have to pay the following:-
- impoundment
- cost of food
- cost to put down

i had a similar problem and i fixed it real quick,i caught the cat and had it taken to the pound, put up posters saying "if this is your cat go check the pound....If i see it again in my yard i'll make sure you don't see it again!!! Heed my warning"

man, did they heed the warning coz its been 3 mths and i haven't seen it in the yard at all.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *kawaskirider i dont condon animal cruelty of ANY kind, as i said i have seen members in here carrying on because someone killed a harmless snake, ive seen members abuse people for killing harmless snakes, yet it seems ok to kill cats or dogs.........how can someone call themselves an animal lover yet think its ok to kill another animal?*



What are you on? I never said you condoned harming any animal, nor do I, hence my posts. I HATE cats with a passion, but I wouldn't kill one, I've been known to give one a light kick up the coit but it ends there.

Suing someone over a stray cat is ridiculous, you've no idea of the persons financial situation, not to mention you'd be taking up time that could be otherwise spent dealing with other issues through the magistrates court, even though they'd be minor offences surely they'd take precedence over a stray cat.

Bloody hell.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2011)

> I HATE cats with a passion, but I wouldn't kill one, I've been known to give one a light kick up the coit but it ends there.


I love cats, i think they are amazing creatures and when I kill them they never suffer.
Getting trapped and then sitting in a cage for hours, driving to the pound or the vet, waiting for a vet and a decision, getting your shot of green dream...
all of this must be terrifying for a cat.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I love cats, i think they are amazing creatures and when I kill them they never suffer.
> Getting trapped and then sitting in a cage for hours, driving to the pound or the vet, waiting for a vet and a decision, getting your shot of green dream...
> all of this must be terrifying for a cat.


 
I agree, that's why I don't agree with euthanising any animals. Don't get me wrong *some* cats are OK, the majority I don't like. No idea why, they just don't do much for me. I'd never hurt one, though.

Hell, if my collection gets large in the future and I have to breed my own rats, I have no idea how I'd kill them, I'm a softy when it comes to animals


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

I love cats, they're so cute and fluffy, we're getting one soon  
Dont worry though, I've told my mum that when we get one it has to be an indoor cat.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

I've seen people go to extremes and have wire tunnels all around their house, so the cats can go outside. Usually they are tunnels in line with the roof guttering, and have all sorts of twists and turns, they look SO awesome.


----------



## Specks (May 20, 2011)

Too easy, aim wink and pull
Then satisfaction of the ferals gone


----------



## Darkhorse (May 20, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I've seen people go to extremes and have wire tunnels all around their house, so the cats can go outside. Usually they are tunnels in line with the roof guttering, and have all sorts of twists and turns, they look SO awesome.


I have 4 indoor cats and have this sort of set up, so they can go outside without menacing wildlife. The enclosure has tunnels, bridges, towers & a big play enclosure... the local birds know they're safe and even tease the cats.... it's a win win.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## Darlyn (May 20, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> That's actually really cruel. While I agree the cats should be taken to the pound or RSPCA as they are clearly a menace to local wildlife and the poor reptiles, I do NOT agree with torturing cats that clearly don't know any better.



Actually pulling their claws out, setting them on fire, shoving a lit cracker in their bum, I consider that torture, but not drowning them.


----------



## sutto75 (May 20, 2011)

darlyn said:


> actually pulling their claws out, setting them on fire, shoving a lit cracker in their bum, i consider that torture, but not drowning them.


 
lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Actually pulling their claws out, setting them on fire, shoving a lit cracker in their bum, I consider that torture, but not drowning them.


 I understand there are people who do really dislike cats. However being that there are children who read these posts perhaps 
you are being a tad too descriptive. Not to mention a little insensitive to those who dislike any form of(human imposed) cruelty to any animal.
just a thought 
Have a wonderful night 
Regards
Crystal


----------



## Darlyn (May 20, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I understand there are people who do really dislike cats. However being that there are children who read these posts perhaps
> you are being a tad too descriptive. Not to mention a little insensitive to those who dislike any form of(human imposed) cruelty to any animal.
> just a thought
> Have a wonderful night
> ...


 
I don't dislike cats.
There are threads on here with dead animals (road kill), snakes having sex (oh my),
snakes shovelled, crocs shot and filleted and witty banter all which could offend the overly sensitive. I shall try and contain my "discriptiveness" when chatting about torture in the future.

Regards


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Actually pulling their claws out, setting them on fire, shoving a lit cracker in their bum, I consider that torture, but not drowning them.


 
You're joking right? Water torture is a method used all the time, I'd much rather experience pain that was temporary than be drowned to death. Hard choice between the cracker and drowning, though.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 20, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Actually pulling their claws out, setting them on fire, shoving a lit cracker in their bum, I consider that torture, but not drowning them.




Might go good in the crab pot..........


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> I don't dislike cats.
> There are threads on here with dead animals (road kill), snakes having sex (oh my),
> snakes shovelled, crocs shot and filleted and witty banter all which could offend the overly sensitive. I shall try and contain my "discriptiveness" when chatting about torture in the future.


I get your point, and am not wanting to irritate you. I am quite new myself and have not read all the threads and posts. I just noticed it
wasnt going down too well with a couple of people. I may be wrong, but I didn't think your colourful descriptions were meant in a witty context? and if they were they could easily be miscontrued as serious by younger people. I am pleased you are going to be sensitive in regard to your discriptiveness whilst chit chatting about torure in the future. You are a real S.N.A.G.
Well done


----------



## Darkhorse (May 20, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You're joking right? Water torture is a method used all the time, I'd much rather experience pain that was temporary than be drowned to death. Hard choice between the cracker and drowning, though.



I totally agree Krider! Drowning is neither quick nor peaceful.

And I'll get pics of my cat run when there is some daylight!


----------



## Darlyn (May 20, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Might go good in the crab pot..........



Yeah might go okay. Do you recomend popping them in alive or dead?
Actually you could cut out the middle man and just eat the cat.
Certainly been done before.
Supposed to taste alright?


----------



## AirCooled (May 20, 2011)

This has been one hell of a cat fight,but until this thread is closed we won't be able to tally up the winner.The cat haters,the cat killers,the cat torturers,the cat lovers,the fence sitters,people with actual advice and finally the randoms.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> This has been one hell of a cat fight,but until this thread is closed we won't be able to tally up the winner.The cat haters,the cat killers,the cat torturers,the cat lovers,the fence sitters,people with actual advice and finally the randoms.


I reckon the winner will be the OP once he gets rid of his problems(which ever way he chooses)


----------



## Darlyn (May 20, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> This has been one hell of a cat fight,but until this thread is closed we won't be able to tally up the winner.The cat haters,the cat killers,the cat torturers,the cat lovers,the fence sitters,people with actual advice and finally the randoms.



Ha ha
Oh yeah advice...... Take it to the pound. If they go and get it you will know they love their pet. All good.
If they don't you have a plan for the next 2.


----------



## SteveNT (May 20, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> All you people saying kill the cat, besides it being just as illegal as the cat roaming at night, it is someones pet. How would you feel if someone killed your pet. It is not the cats fault, it is the owners fault.


 
Can't kill the owners these days.

How upset would the cat be?


----------



## beeman (May 20, 2011)

I have no problem with cats that are contained/restricted so as they dont leave the owners yard/house, good on those responsible enough to keep the animal that way.
But if it leaves your yard and annoys the neighbourhood and native critters then its fair game. Technically its now feral!
No body should have to put up with someone elses so called pet causing havoc !


----------



## SteveNT (May 20, 2011)

I used to live on Cobourg Peninsular, NW Arnhem Land, NT, the only place in Australia with all of it's small mammals intact. That is what cats have done to the rest of the country. I only ever found evidence of two cats there and tracked both (1 took 8 days) and despatched both with a 308 round. Both were dead before the sound reached them. Not torture. 

The yachties leave them on small islands to avoid paying a $500 deposit in Port Darwin that they lose if the animal is not on board when they leave. They dont realise that with 7 meter tides the islands connect to the mainland on big tides.

In central Aus the locals eat the cats because the cats have killed the animals they used to eat.

I work in remote areas and kill every cat I come across. They are nobody's pet.

And on the drowning thing, I drowned when I was a young bloke and I cant remember ever being so relaxed once the oxygen cut out. A mate dragged me out and they got me fired up again but seriously, it was not painful.

The real issue with cats is not so much what they eat but all the animals they mangle just because they can.

There is a feline killing virus but no antidote so it would kill the pets and the zoo mob etc. But it's there and it wouldn't break my heart if the continent returned to a feline free zone.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 20, 2011)

So if someones snake or monitor etc escapes as has happened numerous times to people and ends up in someones yard eating there birds, gunea pigs, dog, cat or whatever, it would be ok for them to bag it up and drown it, is that what your saying.


----------



## Kitah (May 20, 2011)

To be totally honest- it is _not _the cats fault- its instinct. Doing things such as using poisoned baits, dropping them in water to drown etc is completely inhumane. have you actually seen what baits do to animals? 

Besides, all you cat haters- do you actually realise how many dogs kill and fatally maim australian wildlife? Honestly, dogs kill so many wildlife its not funny, so don't just go on about it being all down to cats. 

I understand you want to avoid conflict with your neighbour, however I'd still take the cat to them and explain that you and your fellow neighbours are sick of the cats harrassing your animals, that they have killed some of _your_ pets, they're making a mess on your property, and killing wildlife. Just tell them that if they do not take action to prevent their cats from doing this, you _will_ take them to the pound, and take further action. 

I know you want the problem dealt with, however I think if you simply take them to the pound, if they're not collected they'll be euthed and the owners may just get more cats, and you'll have a cycle starting up. To me, this isn't appropriate because how many cats will end up dying? Personally I think you need to approach it another way.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 20, 2011)

Dogs, cats it's all the same to me when the person owning them is stupid. 
I don't hate cats or dogs but it really ****** me of when some ppl don't care for their animals. And when they **** on my lawn and everywhere else, it brings my piss to a boil!!! I hate that!! And some cats are just stupid, I have a friend that REALLY takes care of his cat and tries to teach her what's right and what's wrong (he had many cats before this one) but this cat is just stupid or what. She will do everything that she shouldn't have, and that is where I draw my line.
*Didn't meant to offend anyone with my opinion and if I did I apologize.*


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

got your neighbours number , we could all just ring and ring , complaining about their cats . Imagine how annoying that would be !


----------



## babba007 (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Whats with the smily face after the part saying "Then they're put down". Are you saying that you like the fact that they're put down?



Yes I did like that they were put down. It meant there were no torn apart bandicoots and no lorikeets with their wings ripped off (and yes that was happening). Obviously the owners weren't responsible by keeping their cats indoors. Native animals are more important to me than a cat thats allowed to roam the neighbourhood killing.


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2011)

has anyone got a steel cap boot you can lend mick, i know they dont take long so im sure sandpaper the hair off their tails and soak it in petrol to burn will work a treat, keep tying strands of hession sack round its stomach and back, they cant walk and will just keep falling over, im sure the neighbour will get the ****s with untying it everyday and when they see the cut up strands hanging on your line and say something, just say it was this or a bullet...........


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

damian83 said:


> has anyone got a steel cap boot you can lend mick, i know they dont take long so im sure sandpaper the hair off their tails and soak it in petrol to burn will work a treat, keep tying strands of hession sack round its stomach and back, they cant walk and will just keep falling over, im sure the neighbour will get the ****s with untying it everyday and when they see the cut up strands hanging on your line and say something, just say it was this or a bullet...........


 
Woah calm down, phsycopath much? :shock:


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

Wow, this thread started with good advice and some light hearted fun poked at cats but now I think a little bit of REALITY needs to be brought to the "Pro life cat loving, politically correct hippies" out there. (P.S. I love cats and want a Maine Coon)

First.....Cats are an exotic pest.......period. Kill 10 000 cats and you won't put a scratch in the world population. Kill a small native mammal and it could mean its extinction. Don't kid yourself, cats are just as big a problem in cities as they are in the country.
Second.......You are kidding if you think you can compare a native snake with a cat. Release the cat into the wild it WILL cause havoc and extinctions of our native wildlife indiscriminately. Release the native snake and it will blend in and become a part of the natural landscape.
Third......kill a native and you will receive hefty fines and possible gaol time. Kill a cat thats gone feral and you will get a hearty handshake or possibly a reward.
I don't condone cruelty but euthanising every single feral cat, dog, pig, toad, rabbit, fox, koi carp, etc, etc is something we have to live with if we don't want to see all aussie natives become extinct. Whether the result is a bullet, green dream, drowning, pollen etc, in the end it is the same result.....dead feral cat. And that means life for natives, pets and wild. The OPs cats problems are not well kept family pets and are becoming feral. Soon they WILL breed and produce full feral offspring and the problem will worsen.
I do like cats but only if they are kept well and under constant supervision outside or in cat runs.

I didn't write this in anger but to bring reality to the "cute and fluffy brigade".


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more fugawi! Well said!


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more fugawi! Well said!



i have a cat it sleeps inside and never had brought lizards or birds home, only once a brown snake...
if you look after something its not as bad as the ones people leave and forget......

i would take a house full of reptiles in replace of a cat anyday..................... and snake luvver, its not all serious, just the boot up the backside


----------



## DanSnow (May 21, 2011)

najanaja said:


> I have it in my trap now......
> 
> i borrows the possum trap from across the road and it worked...




I hope to god that it is still in the trap at time of this posting!
I would take to the council, if your's is anything like most of Victoria they like money, and wont just Fine them for an instance, will increase and find other things to fine them for the more often you take the thing in there! it will take no time at all before they become house bound cats or given away to people that want and will look after them!

I dislike the comments of Killing, yes most people here dont like cats however how would you feel if your Snake, lizard or other loved reptile got out and was killed just because your neighbours dont like the animals you keep!
Least you are taking the moral high ground if you take to the council and have them charged each time


----------



## najanaja (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone..

I see it got a bit heated. I sure hope some comments were said and taken with a grain of salt..
I know some people voiced some opinions they couldnt actually go through with themselves..

This will always be an ongoing argument..
I know some major animal rights people will agree with humane killing of felines.
And i know some that value all animal life as equal..

Be it that,, these cats are a problem, they are no longer the beloved family pet,

My action taken became obvious...

I took it to the local Chinese takaway and swapped it for a special fried rice and a coke... 

JOKES PEOPLE ... ( you have to say that here these days, some dont realize when people are joking)

Actually i went with the pound options..
I didnt feel comfortable approaching them, it is not my responsability..
I had mentioned it before to them and no action was taken..

So to save what COULD become a fueding neighbours conflict..

I just droped it in the after hours drop off cages at the front of the local pound..

For what i have heard, no calls have been made for it to the pound,
Nor have i heard or seen the neighbours make any effort of finding their missing cat.
I havent heard them calling for it, i havent seen them looking for it, nor have they door knocked asking if anyone has...

Some people who said the neighbours would maybe appreciate me bringing it back?
That is what i wanted to do, but i honestly didnt get a great vibe from it.

This way gives them an option and a message, 
It is a simple thing to call the pound if you havent seen your pet for a couple of days..
If they make that effort they get their cat back????
Then i think it will show a greater point.
That someone has had enough and hired a cat trap, trapped their cat and took it to the pound...

I think that will show them a pretty strong message that people have had enough...
and it is annonymous...

Thank you everyone for their comments,
And i respect all of you for voicing your opinions on a hotly debated topic..


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 22, 2011)

Glad you have made a decision that is right for you 
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## Renenet (May 22, 2011)

fugawi said:


> I don't condone cruelty but euthanising every single feral cat, dog, pig, toad, rabbit, fox, koi carp, etc, etc is something we have to live with if we don't want to see all aussie natives become extinct.


 
If only we could train cats to go after other ferals and leave our natives alone!

I love cats too, but I hate what they can do to wildlife.


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 23, 2011)

my missus (and me) have a cat...left at mums house placid boy stays outa trouble.....if i were you id take it to the council it seems these people dont really care much for the cats and if they dont know you already have it hopefully they wont suspect you i would be really pi**ed off if someones cat was doing that to me.

just realised you do exactly that lol.....good choice obviously.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 23, 2011)

I think you made the best choice and I agree with your rationale. You made them aware of the problem and gave them lots of time to address it, which they failed to do.

As for the notion that the neighbours might appreciate you returning their cat – I very much doubt it. They know it can jump the fence and find its own way home. They would immediately want to know why you caught it (and perhaps how, if you didn’t tell them). If the cat then disappears in the future, you would be the prime suspect, as you have demonstrated both the ability and a willingness to catch it and are possibly the only person to have complained. Not good for neighbourly relations.

The neighbours might be assuming its gone walkabout and will eventually find its way back home. Alternatively they may have written it off as one less mouth to feed.

Blue

PS One down, two to go (literally!).


----------



## najanaja (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for that,,,

yeah one down two to go exactly...

the best thing is i haven now seen a cat in my yard in 3 days...

yippidy doo dahh yippidy day,,,,


----------



## sutto75 (May 23, 2011)

I took it to the local Chinese takaway and swapped it for a special fried rice and a coke... 

Now thats the way to go can feed the family on the stray cats around here. Will def keep in mind for family dinner........lol


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 23, 2011)

I'm glad you got rid of that pest! Hope you wont have any more problems with that vermin.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 29, 2011)




----------



## HoffOff (May 30, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> * i see so many of you in here bitching about people being cruel to snakes, lizards etc but think its perfectly ok to kill cats or dogs because they 'annoy' your lizards/dragons
> *


*
Yeah it's kind of annoying when they kill heaps of wild life too, hey?*


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You can get live traps off the council for free, just return them when you're done.
> 
> I'd trap the cat, knock on the owners door and explain to them that you have their cat, and they have two options.
> 
> ...


 

Just Disappear them mate taken em to the local council pound or to the rspca say that you kept finding these cats killing natives in your yard and you want them inpounded !! if there not registered if the owners go looking for them they will cop a good fine and have to pay them for release !! 

slowly one by one disappear them all till theres none left at all !!! and when they come looking for them act dumb !!!! ( i didnt even know you owned cats ).

at the end of the day if there on your property and causing damage then get rid of them !!!


Chinese Chicken - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Yummmmmmm !


----------



## betchern0t (May 30, 2011)

*cat scarers*

You can get motion detectors that are designed to scare off cats. There is even one that you attache a hose to and it squirts the cat....


----------



## cwtiger (May 30, 2011)

Having had a similar problem to your own I would take the cat/s that you trap and take them to the pound. You let the pound know that they were caught on your property and tell them the disctruction that they were causing. The said cats will be assessed and if they are deemed rehomeable then this is what will happen with them if they are deemed to anti socialble they will be put to sleep. If they are causing that much distruction and the owners have that little care for them then they are better off out of the picture. It isn't fair to your animals or yourself to be tourchered by these animals. Just my opinion.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 30, 2011)

Make them pay for the animal that their cat killed. Only fair, also you could tell them seriously that you don't like their cats in your yard.
But, because I'm stubborn and kind of confrontational when it comes to this stuff, i would make them pay for your animal, and tell them that their cat is dead if it enters your yard again, i would mention I have traps around.


Will


----------



## Octane (May 31, 2011)

I can only imagine how I would feel if I were in najanaja's position. Someone elses animals entering my property scratching my cars, using my property as a toilet, killing my animals and killing any other animal they can overpower of as well would really get my blood boiling.

The problem needs to be removed by way of pound or humane cull for these cats. 

These cats should be contained, controlled or culled.

I don't mean to offend by being blunt, especially those with the cuddly furry emotional blinkers on, but before you comment consider the fact feral cats are not native. Feral cat populations originate from domestic cats that have infiltrated into the environment. With that knowledge it is not hard to work out that any domestic cats allowed to roam are potential founding members of feral cat infiltrations into the environment. 

Take a trip to some of the vulnerable arid areas of this country effected by feral animals (not just cats). When you see what impact the feral animals are having on the native environment you will understand why people have a strong dislike for anything that may potentially add to this problem.

Regards
Octane


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

shoot the little shi*S i would of done it as soon as i noticed the dead wildlife i was down at mt tamborine not that long ago its such a nice place


----------



## timantula (May 31, 2011)

ive had this problem before.......first of all catch the cat. 2 take it out of town. 3 shoot the bloody thing. 4 repeat the process as many times as needed. if asked any questions.. i love animals i wouldnt hurt any cats.....


----------



## K3nny (Jun 1, 2011)

granted it's not the cats' fault they have lousy owners
don't make the poor things pay, make your neighbours pay! :twisted:


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The irony of this thread is while cats( and the feline family in general) are incredibly successful and destructive hyper-carnivores( especially when introduced into an area where the native wildlife has never had to deal with dangerous land predatory mammals ie Australia/New Zealand etc and thus is very vulnerable to them)..feral dogs pose just as big of a risk to native Australian wildlife as cats do....So while you all moan and bitch about cats...say goodbye to Cassowaries and the other animals that are currently being decimated by feral dogs in Australia.

I much prefer dogs to cats but lets get real


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

.......


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 3, 2011)

K3nny said:


> granted it's not the cats' fault they have lousy owners
> don't make the poor things pay, make your neighbours pay! :twisted:


 

Yes and like I said don't be hypocritical about the situation... If your going to complain about cats causing damage to australian wildlife than you better do the same with dogs as they cause as much damage as cats do.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 3, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Yes and like I said don't be hypocritical about the situation... If your going to complain about cats causing damage to australian wildlife than you better do the same with dogs as they cause as much damage as cats do.


 
councils have already tackled a large part of the dog problem,... dogs must be kept on the property or be on a leash,..i know thats the case in my area anyway,...

whereas cats,...?!? Councils allow them to roam free, so its up to individuals to help out nature,...

and as far as crapping in neighbours yards,...dogs arent agile enough to jump fences like cats, so thats another disgusting part of the cat problem thats purely cat related.


----------

